
More on the super secret Nexus One - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/90308/more-super-secret-nexus-one
======
bitwize
Brilliant marketing, giving themselves five model revs before they hit the
Nexus 6.

Oh, and keyboardless phones aren't "Droid killers".

